#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜獸猜漫畫 - 兩位角色 ^^

## 狼王白牙

請眾獸猜猜以下獸人角色來自於哪部作品，牠們叫甚麼名字？

請知道答案的獸順便簡介一下吧

----------


## 幻影紅虎

神龍之謎
超龍軍團XXX
詳細名字還要翻越漫畫才能說~~

----------


## 龍金

勇者鬥惡龍 達伊的大冒險
又稱神龍之謎
幻影紅虎先猜中了OWQ

----------

